# Abdominal Pain - Warning TMI



## tasharitchie (Aug 7, 2006)

I had really sore low down abdominal pain this morning and then I went for a poo and it dissapeared after...is this normal as it was really painful?

Why would that happen?

I am 9 +5 and I don't have a scan booked for a couple of weeks...

Thanks Tasha


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It sounds as though your bowels were just pressing on your bladder which is becoming a bit squashed now, once both are emptied, it's relieved.

Hope this helps

emilycaitlin xx


----------

